# My "CantAffordMAC requested I post a haul thread &shes adorable so here it is!" haul



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 23, 2008)

So...today I spent some massive money. I dont know why. I just wanted to. LOL. Ive been working a ton and going through a lot of stuff with my son's father as far as child support and what not.. so.. here it is! My haul from today!

*Teal Pigment
*Dark Soul Pigment
*Large Limited Edition eye pencil sharpener
*Jacquard medium black bag
*Freshwater e/s
*Deep Truth e/s
*Carbon e/s
*Beauty Marked e/s
*Black Russian Pearlglide Liner (from suite array)
*Fly-by-Flu pearlglide Liner (from suite array)
*Brave Red Lipstick (from creamsheen)
*Seasonal Peach nail polish (from creamsheen)
*Cherry lipliner
*Russian Red lipglass
*C-thru lipglass
*Love Nectar Lusterglass
*#209 brush
*Moss Scape paint pot
*Fresco Rose paint pot


Pictures will be up as soon as I get all my stuff in the mail (I overnighted it! haha)


----------



## florabundance (Sep 23, 2008)

omg! huge, but amazing, haul. enjoy your stuff


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 23, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 23, 2008)

very nice! enjoy!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 23, 2008)

Love It!!! You're certainly going to be having some fun


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 23, 2008)

Enjoy! You deserve it!!! I wanna see the pics!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy haul batman! You got some fantastic things...ENJOY!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice haulage! That's funny.. you're like, screw waiting for delivery, Gimme my MAC, I WANT IT NOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha


can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2008)

great haul! enjoy.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Nice haulage! That's funny.. you're like, screw waiting for delivery, Gimme my MAC, I WANT IT NOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


can't wait to see the pics!_

 

haha yeah im jsut mad because i knew if you placed the order after 11am it wouldnt ship til the next day so im sitting there @ college between classes trying to race the clock to get my order in before 11.. @ 10:21 on the dot I put it in.. and then read that it said before 11am EST... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So i keep checking my email hoping to see the "you're mac order has been shipped" email... but alas- nothing yet.... Im going to cry if i have to wait til Thursday!!!!! I have classes and work all day! booooooo


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

You really got some beautiful colors in that haul.  That's wonderful.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

Enjoy!  I just broke down and ordered 2 cremesheen lippies today myself.  I just could not help myself.

I. have. no. control.  LOL

Enjoy your goods!  You have some great choices on the way.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 24, 2008)

That is a massive haul... enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 24, 2008)

So- im a huge nerd-- Im on hold with "Joshua" right now who is checking to see the status of my MAC order because a lot of the time I'll get the "you're order has been shipped" email like... AFTER my package is already in my town and what-not.... so I called him to see if he could see if my package was in East Peoria (where it always ends up) and if I could schedule a pick up time there this morning because I have to go to campus to take a test in East Peoria anyways


I WANT MY MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 24, 2008)

son of a bitch :-( Apparently something happened to my order and they had to cancel it and re-order it and she swore to me it would be here by tomorrow morning but i want it nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

This is going to be a long, long day. Off to take a shower and play with my "old" mac makeup.. LOL


----------



## Hilly (Sep 24, 2008)

great haul! i hope it comes soon!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

Tomorrow???? We cannot wait untill tomorrow!!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 24, 2008)

Tmr?!?!?... Damn It... I am going to go see it at the MAC store tmr @ lunch


----------



## nikki (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice haulage!!!  Great stuff!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_son of a bitch :-( Apparently something happened to my order and they had to cancel it and re-order it and she swore to me it would be here by tomorrow morning but i want it nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

This is going to be a long, long day. Off to take a shower and play with my "old" mac makeup.. LOL_

 
are they going to give you a refund?! I'd be like I want my _next_ order to be overnighted for *free! *lol


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_are they going to give you a refund?! I'd be like I want my next order to be overnighted for *free! *lol_

 
I agree, they screwed up, they should pay for the shipping.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 25, 2008)

Waiting for MAC sucks but consider yourself lucky. I have to wait at least one full week for my goodies to reach my end. Overnight shipping isn't an option either. 

Anyways enjoy!


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2008)

Wooooo, you got some great staples there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope your package comes soon! Gotta get those goodies so you can play with them this weekend!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 26, 2008)

I got them!!!!!! Pictres are going to be up asap! Im sooo excited!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 26, 2008)

Uhm-- someone on the MAC site should really explain that this GORGEOUS bag has a hot pink lining-- its so much prettier than the damn website gives it credit.. I was MAD happy with it! Im def getting more bags!!!






excuse my leg. LOL


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 26, 2008)

oh, la-la
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
your haul looks hot!!


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks to you, I just ordered that black bag!


----------



## kariii (Sep 26, 2008)

nice haulage! and your son is SOOO cute and I love the name Adler Lee.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_nice haulage! and your son is SOOO cute and I love the name Adler Lee._

 
thank you sooooo much thats so sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

thats huge


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the bag!  Love Nectar is a great color.  One of my favorites.  Nice haul.  Enjoy!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice haul....*


----------

